# 10/3 Sharkin'



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Matt & Nathan & I are out by Pickens on the bay side hoping for a monster to pick up one of our baits. Three rods have been out since 8:30 but no runs yet. Baits for the night are butterfly ray & southern ray. Guess the bay sharks don't like ray?  

Two more rods are ready to be yakked out (we have bait too) if someone wants to come join us. Only condition is ya gotta bring some pizza or something & some drinks!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

You might want to ask someone for some bug spray if they come out! They were eating me alive the other night!!! GOOD LUCK Youngsters let me know how it goes. UGLY


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's crazy! Around here in the bays in OB I do very well on large bull sharks using rays. They may have packed their crap and left because of Karen


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> You might want to ask someone for some bug spray if they come out! They were eating me alive the other night!!! GOOD LUCK Youngsters let me know how it goes. UGLY


We got plenty of that already! Thanks Ugly, we'll let ya know how it goes! Also Matt wants you to know he's got your fighting belt still!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> That's crazy! Around here in the bays in OB I do very well on large bull sharks using rays. They may have packed their crap and left because of Karen


The night is still young! Hopefully a bull or three comes through... Haha. Just worried about getting rained out. It already started for a while but stopped. Hopefully it doesn't get bad.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dammit.. spoke too soon. Pouring rain on us now. Haha. PERFECT!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Radar don't look to bad, but might be a lil spurt come up soon.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah none of it looks like it will last long. Good luck, bust his chops!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Back home after a traditional Denny's pit stop.Not even a run! Got a nice pinfish and a pigfish on a bait rod though hahaha. Had a good night nonetheless, had to get some fishing in while the weather was still "decent".


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Tried it all, Mullet, Whiting, Bonito, Ray, and Aj heads.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Dammit.. spoke too soon. Pouring rain on us now. Haha. PERFECT!


well when it starts raining and its not lighting just stick it out man the fish are already wet lol


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

jmiller2502 said:


> well when it starts raining and its not lighting just stick it out man the fish are already wet lol


 
:yes::yes: yep, we did.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thursday I had a live hardtail infront of two spinner and all they did was swim around it. They were only eating Spanish and blues that day.


----------

